
Diurnal Preference and Grey Matter Volume in a Large Population of Older Adults - headalgorithm
https://www.jcircadianrhythms.com/articles/10.5334/jcr.193/
======
headalgorithm
Abstract:

Eveningness (a diurnal preference for evening time) is associated with a
number of negative health outcomes and risk and prevalence for psychiatric
disorder. Our understanding of the anatomical substrates of diurnal
preference, however, is limited. The current study used Voxel-Based
Morphometry to compare grey matter volume in a large sample (N = 3730) of
healthy adults determined by questionnaire to be either definite morning-type
or definite evening-type. Eveningness was associated with increased grey
matter volume in precuneus, brain regions implicated in risk and reward
processing (bilateral nucleus accumbens, caudate, putamen and thalamus) and
orbitofrontal cortex. These results indicate an anatomical-basis for diurnal
preference which may underlie reported differences in behaviour and brain
function observed in these individuals.

